

The ECHELON report - motters
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides/getDoc.do?pubRef=-//EP//NONSGML+REPORT+A5-2001-0264+0+DOC+PDF+V0//EN&language=EN

======
zitterbewegung
Interesting tidbit from the report. TLDR: US companies getting an edge on
contracts due to echelon.

S. whereas, during the visit by the delegation from the Temporary Committee to
the US, authoritative sources confirmed the US Congress Brown Report,
indicating that 5% of intelligence gathered via non-open sources is used as
economic intelligence; whereas it was estimated by the same sources that this
intelligence surveillance could enable US industry to earn up to US$ 7 billion
in contracts,

------
gus_massa
This is a PDF, from 2001.

~~~
tome
I think what this comment means is that the title should have (2001) and [PDF]
in it to provide useful information to the readers.

~~~
gus_massa
Yes, that was what I meant. Sorry for my English.

------
Confusion
Submitter, what do you feel we should take away from this report? This has
been pretty well covered in the news, at least here in NL. Is there anything
in particular you wish to point out?

